# 370cc injector installation problem



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok...im putting my 370's in my ga16, cause im in the process of turboing it...anyhow, i have the upper intake plenum off, and i have 1 injecotr in...problem is is that all the screws dont want to come out, and im begonning to strip them.(the screws that hold the injecotr in- the 2 tiny ones)...if i strip it, ill be screwed of course...has anyone else had a problem with this, and what the hell did you do to get them out?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

take a hammer and chisel and slightly rap the side of each of the screws a few times... nothing hard just a good solid jolt. that should loosen them up, if not do it again...

don't believe me? Ask Deric, AznVirus, helped him out putting the 370cc injectors in a new fuel rail the other day.


----------



## Nitelife (Jul 24, 2003)

When my brother and I were removing the stock injectors, we ran into the same problems. What we did was one of us used some needle-nosed pliers to rotate the screw while the other used the philips screwdriver. They all came out fine that way.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

A reallly nice #2 phillips bit works really well too. I used some liquid wrench type loosening spray, let it penetrate for a few mins. Put the rail in a vice and they came out no problem. If you even slip the bit a little bit you will want to replace the philips screws.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whew...ok...i got them all off...thanks guys]


----------

